# North Fork Composites



## shfishinsticks (Mar 3, 2011)

This past weekend, I attended/worked a booth at the International Custom Rod Building Exposition (ICRBE) in High Point, NC. We sold Batson, St. Croix and North Fork blanks and various other rod building components. I currently fish St. Croix and Batson rods, but no North Fork. Since we sell 'em, I figured that I better acquire one so I can talk intelligently about them.

My preferred method of fishing is dropshot, so I chose model DS 6107-1(IM). It is 6'10", 1pc Mag Light power, X-Fast action. Rated 4-8# line and 1/8-3/8 oz lure. The first thing I noticed when I picked it up was it's weight, or lack thereof. I had to throw it on a scale to see how light it was. It's 1.52oz. My favorite St. Croix blank (5S69MLXF) weighed in at 1.71oz., and I thought that was light. The St. Croix is rated at 6-10# line and 1/8-1/2oz. lure, so that probably explains the weight difference. Until I get them side by side, I won't know the power difference.

First impressions: I like the feel of it. We'll let the Erie smallies make the final verdict.

Stay tuned for updates and pics as I turn this blank in to a fishing tool.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this build!


----------



## shfishinsticks (Mar 12, 2011)

While waiting for some parts for other rods to come in, I decided to sneak in some time for MY NFC. Here's the grip and reel seat assembly for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2011)

I like the matching reel handle!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shfishinsticks (Mar 13, 2011)

Jim said:


> I like the matching reel handle!




Thanks Jim, that was one of those ideas found in the bottom of a few beer bottles. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out (pun intended!)


----------



## shfishinsticks (May 11, 2011)

Update on the North Fork. Finally got the rest of the parts. Want to try to knock it out this week so I can test drive it in Erie next weekend.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Jul 20, 2011)

I finally finished the NFC and had a chance to field test it on some Erie smallies in June. My initial impression was correct. This rod is lighter in power than rods I typically dropshot with, but it did not lack the power to boat some 4# and 5# smallies. Overall finished weight of the rod is 2.94 oz. Couple that with the 7oz CI-4 and the combo comes in under 10oz....a touch over 10 oz with the composite cork reel handle and line.

*Blank:* NFC DS 6107-1(IM)
*Guides:* Fuji TYSG 25, 16, 8, TLSG 4 & MCAT4.5-4.5
*Hook Keep:* Pac Bay Ti/Ch hooklatch
*Reel Seat:* Fuji 17mm Skeleton (Cobra finish)
*Grips:* CG-1 Natural & light & burnt burl composite
*Thread:* Gudebrod nylon Charcoal with Pewter metallic inlays and red metallic trim
*Finish:* Threadmaster Light and Threadmaster Hi
*Decal:* Decal Connection peel & stick


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

How does that rod throw and handle fish? I was thinkin about buying a blank for a new 12wt for offshore poons and sailfish. Let me know...


----------

